
North Korea Linked to Digital Attacks on Global Banks - sjreese
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/05/27/business/dealbook/north-korea-linked-to-digital-thefts-from-global-banks.html?_r=0&referer=http://freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/3434335/posts
======
brudgers
This assertion has a Bacon Number of Three.

1\. The link between North Korea and the SWIFT attacks is contingent on the
link between North Korea and Sony.

2\. The link between North Korea and Sony is based upon assertions by the US
Executive branch under a theory that North Korea was motivated to attack Sony
because of Seth Rogen Movie.

3\. Throw in Steve Carell and you're at Kevin Bacon [i.e. Rogen's Bacon number
is two].

